# Winter Tires - Need Some Advice



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: On a related note...*



xmas63 said:


> *Do you guys get a separate set of rims for your winter tires, and just take them on and off yourself at the beginning and end of winter, or do you just swap tires on a single set of rims? On my previous BMW's, I've always done the latter, but have I been missing something?
> 
> Thanks. *


Option#1 , much easier.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Different rims for winter and summer. Each mount and dismount runs the risk of the tire place damaging your rims, and it also adds unnecessary stress on the tires. It's not worth it, esp. for low profile tires.

And since BMWs have started coming out with wide tires from the factory (which are less effective in the snow), the you gain a significant advantage by switching to a narrower rim with a narrower snow tire.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

> *Michelin Pilot Alpine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ran the Pilot Alpins in 16in on the 323, and I plan on getting another set in 17in for the 325. They were fantastic. I have no experience with the Bridgestones, however.

When does the give-away end? I was hoping to order my new tires before that expires...


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Winter Tires - Need Some Advice*



DrBimmer said:


> *I ran the Pilot Alpins in 16in on the 323, and I plan on getting another set in 17in for the 325. They were fantastic. I have no experience with the Bridgestones, however.
> 
> When does the give-away end? I was hoping to order my new tires before that expires... *


This promotion ends October 5th. It's a nice deal.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Well Pete, I'd say take your pick of the tires, and go with the 225/45 all around on the 17x8. Not a real big deal and like I said, you'll rarely find yourself in deep snow especially since I know you've got someone to plow yer driveway. 

How's your street during the winter? Pretty clean? Any extra icy intersections?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *How's your street during the winter? Pretty clean? Any extra icy intersections? *


My street is probably one of the first one's plowed. Its right off a main intersection (you've driven it after getting off 190 - see I didn't say THE 190, ha!) and my town has a budget larger than the City's, so they clean the streets pretty well. If anything, its downtown that is usually a mess. They over salt the roads (there are literally clumps of salt when the trucks stop at lights but they don't shut off their salt sprayer) in some sections and in others, it doesn't look like they did anything.

The LM-22's should do great out here.

Btw son, I still haven't heard back from that guy in TO concerning the showcase for my car. If I don't hear from him, I still want to go up and hang out with Rost and Chris.


----------

